
Ask HN: Do people actually use the “share” button? - rayalez
I have recently realized that I have never used &quot;share&quot; button on any website, it is always more convenient to just copy paste url. So I&#x27;m wondering - is it just me?<p>Do you know if there&#x27;s some data on this?
======
chmielewski
Sometimes I click it in order to get a raw URL to a resource that's otherwise
hidden or not presented to me easily.

------
lightlyused
I don't. Most are tied in to some other service and that is just more tracking
that I don't appreciate.

